# Question about voice passthrough/accessing Siri



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have read that Cruze owners on here have been able to access Siri with voice commands by saying "bluetooth" and than "voice" for some reason my voice command does not understand this. Does anyone have any ideas why I can't use Siri this way? I can press and hold the home button on the iPhone and get Siri through my car but I would prefer to get her through the voice command button on the steering wheel.

I have a 2013 Eco with MyLink and an iPhone 5.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Subscrib'd - I'd like to know too.


----------



## blurghl (Mar 25, 2013)

Any word on if we're getting the siri/eyes free thing? I've seen press releases saying the Spark and the Sonic are, and that the Cruze is in Europe. What about North America?

And, would it be a software update that the dealer installs, or is it only going to be available on new cars?


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

I am not sure why you cannot access it using the voice commands. All I need to do is press the steering wheel button and state "bluetooth" then "voice". The phone button on the onstar mirror doesn't perform the same function so you'll need to use the steering wheel button. You could also try re-pairing your phone with the vehicle.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, I have been trying this via the steering wheel button. I have tried re-pairing as well. I say "bluetooth" than "voice" and I get back "pardon?" or something like "call frank?" 
I have tried speaking as clear as possible and eliminating any background noise. I have no problem using the command "bluetooth" but it seems as if "voice" is an unknown or unavailable command.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Southpaw802 said:


> I have read that Cruze owners on here have been able to access Siri with voice commands by saying "bluetooth" and than "voice" for some reason my voice command does not understand this. Does anyone have any ideas why I can't use Siri this way? I can press and hold the home button on the iPhone and get Siri through my car but I would prefer to get her through the voice command button on the steering wheel.
> 
> I have a 2013 Eco with MyLink and an iPhone 5.




Southpaw802,
I would recommend that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Southpaw802,
> I would recommend that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I contacted my dealer and they are not sure what the problem is but they did say there is a software update with the radio that was released in late January. Since I bought my Cruze in mid-feb it is possible my radio did not get this update. The update addresses voice command issues among other things. They scheduled me to come down on Friday afternoon to get the update. I am hoping this takes care of the issue.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Southpaw802 said:


> I contacted my dealer and they are not sure what the problem is but they did say there is a software update with the radio that was released in late January. Since I bought my Cruze in mid-feb it is possible my radio did not get this update. The update addresses voice command issues among other things. They scheduled me to come down on Friday afternoon to get the update. I am hoping this takes care of the issue.


Keep us posted if this Update does take care of the issue. Some of us maybe have this issue - I still have to try it out.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish there was a way I could bring up Google Now from the steering wheel. That would be GREAT!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Southpaw802 said:


> I contacted my dealer and they are not sure what the problem is but they did say there is a software update with the radio that was released in late January. Since I bought my Cruze in mid-feb it is possible my radio did not get this update. The update addresses voice command issues among other things. They scheduled me to come down on Friday afternoon to get the update. I am hoping this takes care of the issue.




Southpaw802,
Thank you for the update. Please let me know how your appointment goes on Friday. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am at the dealership now. They say there are no issues with my car and that I should contact Apple. I can't see there being a problem with the iPhone so I am stumped here!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Southpaw802 said:


> I am at the dealership now. They say there are no issues with my car and that I should contact Apple. I can't see there being a problem with the iPhone so I am stumped here!


Hey Southpaw802 my name is Jackie and I am the new GM contact in the group taking over for Sarah. We have an Infotainment customer support center for pairing an iPhone or other device with your vehicle. The number to Infotainment Customer Support is 1-855-478-7767. Hours of Operation: Monday to Friday 8:00am to 10:00pm EST; Saturday 8:00am - 4pm EST I hope this is helpful for you.

Jackie, GM Customer Service


----------



## Kebis (Oct 4, 2013)

I just purchased a 2013 Cruze and the dealership told me the car would work with siri. Every time I say "voice" my link says "device not connected" but if I hold down the siri button on my phone, it goes through the car speakers just fine. When it didn't work I searched the web for a solution, and found this thread.

Was there ever a solution for this? I tried the infotainment support number and they said there wasn't anything they could do. I don't understand how the bluetooth in the car can't do something the bluetooth in my ear can.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Kebis,

I recently researched this for a customer after the iOS 7 update was issued. You have to connect the phone to the infotainment system via the cord. It's the only way it will work. Let us know, if you have any other questions. 

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## blurblb (Oct 22, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Kebis,
> 
> I recently researched this for a customer after the iOS 7 update was issued. You have to connect the phone to the infotainment system via the cord. It's the only way it will work. Let us know, if you have any other questions.
> 
> ...


Is there any chance of this being addressed via a firmware update or something? If my phone is out and plugged in, there's no need to use the voice command to launch siri (as it's faster and easier to just hold the home button on the phone). The only reason to use the voice commands would be if your phone isn't easily accessible (in your pocket/bag/whatever)


----------



## commutertg (Feb 2, 2013)

Marlea,

Does the phone always need to be connected by the cord, or just one time to synch?
My new operating system iOS7 is not working well with my 2013 cruze as a result bluetooth gets dropped. Do you have any suggestions for long term solutions?

Thanks,

tim


----------



## jiro09 (Dec 20, 2013)

I know this is an old thread...sorry. But I want to add how i access my phones digital assistant. 

I simply use the steering voice command and say: "call cortana". Cortana is then accessed and I can use her normally through bluetooth. makes for great texting while driving. 

I wonder if Siri can be accessed the same way


----------



## pigeonjpchevy2014silverad (Jul 15, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Southpaw802 my name is Jackie and I am the new GM contact in the group taking over for Sarah. We have an Infotainment customer support center for pairing an iPhone or other device with your vehicle. The number to Infotainment Customer Support is 1-855-478-7767. Hours of Operation: Monday to Friday 8:00am to 10:00pm EST; Saturday 8:00am - 4pm EST I hope this is helpful for you.
> 
> Jackie, GM Customer Service


Did anyone ever get any further on this? I severely miss this feature it used to work great on my 2009 silverado and now on my 2014 silverado, nothing, zippo. It just doesn't pass the bluetooth through to the phone. With my 2009 I used multiple different phones with custom roms all the time it was never an issue I just made sure I had the Klets app installed and after I hit the button on the steering wheel and said bluetooth > voice the klets app was ready to take any command I sent to it.
I talked to mylink support multiple times and each rep said it should definitely work. When I went to the dealership and told them about the issue and they just looked at my sideways.


----------

